# Blutiges Wildsau Drama...



## derJÜ, Alutech (6. März 2009)

...sieht hier:

http://www.alutech-bikes.com/de/news/wildsaudrama.html

oder geht über unsere website im news bereich

da staunt ihr
derJÜ


----------



## Speedpower (6. März 2009)

Was fürne Story


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lipmo51 (6. März 2009)

crazy


----------



## Lord Helmchen (6. März 2009)

Ich hau mich weg 
Das gehört auf den News Bereich von MTB News.


----------



## infinitetrails.de (6. März 2009)

Hardcore, hab sehr gelacht


----------



## Marina (6. März 2009)

is das n joke oder ernst? wenns ernst is, versteh ich nich, was ihr dran lustig findet...


----------



## Büscherammler (6. März 2009)

Also wenn das nicht lustig ist


----------



## infinitetrails.de (6. März 2009)

Vegetarier?


----------



## b00m (7. März 2009)

Sehr witzig. ^^


----------



## Marina (19. März 2009)

ne, leidenschaftlicher fleischfresser, aber trotzdem... das arme tierchen.


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (19. März 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pudelreiter (19. März 2009)

ich finds jetz auch nich so lustig, die arme sau...


----------



## trek 6500 (19. März 2009)

..selten so gelacht ...echt ,nee.... :-(


----------



## lightmetal (19. März 2009)

Niveau- wie pietätlos.


----------



## FT-HBM (19. März 2009)

So eine Sauerei! Was es wohl mit der Klobürste angestellt hat?







Das arme Tier!

mfg
ft-hbm


----------



## DominikSchinkel (8. April 2009)

Das arme Tier,XD ma gespannt ob du das auch noch sagst wenn es dir aufm DH hinterher rennt!


----------



## a.nienie (8. April 2009)

die kanadier haben bären,
die deutschen wildschweine.

die panik von dem armen vieh 
möchte ich mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FT-HBM (8. April 2009)

DominikSchinkel schrieb:


> Das arme Tier,XD ma gespannt ob du das auch noch sagst wenn es dir aufm DH hinterher rennt!



Wenn es beim Downhill passiert ist das ja vielleicht noch machbar, schlimmer wäre wenn das auf einer Steigung passiert. Ich bin schon mal fast in eine Gruppen Wildschweine geraten, habe Sie aber rechtzeitig gehört, hab schnell gewendet und bin auf und davon.

Ansonsten ist es ja schließlich auch so, das wir in Deren "Wohnzimmer" unterwegs sind. Deshalb sollte man entsprechend vorsichtig sein.

mfg
ft-hbm


----------



## Vogelsberger (8. April 2009)

Man merkt das hier Leute ihren Senf abgeben die noch nie IN einer Gruppe Wildschweine standen und diese aus der Hand gefüttert haben.


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (9. April 2009)




----------

